# NHL - Studies show playing guitar can increase goaltenders' abilities



## lammendam (Jan 11, 2015)

The NHL posted an article about the neurological relationship between being a goalie and a guitarist. It talks about muscle memory, hand eye coordination, stuff like that. Thought you guys might find this interesting. 

Guitar playing can improve a goaltender's glove hand according to research - Unmasked

This sums it up pretty well: "When you learn to play a song, those nerves are triggered in that part of your brain and you are using your hands on the guitar to pluck the strings and go from fret to fret on the neck of the guitar, which is often our glove hand, and our hands go there automatically once we have memorized the song," Monnich said. "That same part of the brain, because it's your hands and because it's muscle memory, is the same part of the brain that works with a glove or blocker save. The more that we practice or simply do that thing correctly, the stronger that circuit of nerves, that neural pathway, becomes."

Thoughts?


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 13, 2015)

Weird. Ive been playing hockey for 20 years and guitar for 13. Whenever I play goalie, glove side is my weakest


----------



## Sofos (Jan 14, 2015)

RustInPeace said:


> Weird. Ive been playing hockey for 20 years and guitar for 13. Whenever I play goalie, glove side is my weakest



You're also from Edmonton, and you know how their goalies are  (I kid I kid)

Wouldn't be surprised to find out Rask plays guitar. His favourite bands are Children of Bodom, Nightwish and The 69 Eyes, among others.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## lammendam (Jan 15, 2015)

Sofos said:


> Wouldn't be surprised to find out Rask plays guitar. His favourite bands are Children of Bodom, Nightwish and The 69 Eyes, among others.



Rask drummed this one time.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jP32CzOWMDQ


----------



## scottro202 (Feb 1, 2015)

Well, I DID play goalie the one year I played hockey. Makes sense, but I'm much better at guitar than hockey


----------

